# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet >  Kush mundet?

## niko sinani

cfar eshte whatsme

----------


## Neteorm

Me sa shoh eshte nje aplikacion i ngjashem, me whats up.

----------


## ErvinSh

WhatsMe është një aplikacion si WhatsApp por me ndryshimin që këtu nuk e ke të nevojshme ta kesh të rregjistruar numrin me të cilin do të komunikosh. Mjafton që të vendosësh numrin kur të nisësh një bisedë të re. Gjithashtu mund të hapësh një bisedë me veten tënde, gjë që WhatsApp nuk ta lejon.

----------

